# First Shallow Project, Gheenoe 15'4"



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Here are more pictures and more soon to come.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice rig welcome to the fourm


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Im intrested in your interior lights could you post a pic? Good looking rig


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

So here go all the pictures i have so far. This gheenoe is not done and it will never by done. i will always find something to do or how to make something better. 

Me on a mission

























9.9 two stroke yamaha

















































DIY tiller extension

































DIY push pole holders

























Trolling motor braket

























Trailer bunks

































DIY grab bar

















switch panel and rigging

















































led interior lights

















































Bob's mini jack plate

















































Fishing rod holders

















trolling battery hook up and battery 









































nose cap mod

























DIY outboard stand


----------



## cpauly33 (Dec 22, 2010)

Howd you make the Push Pole holders?


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

For the push pole holders I used pvc pipe. 
-I got pipe that the inside diameter was the closest to the push pole's outside diameter. 
-Cut three sections to the size you need and cut a slit into each one.  -
-I used a heat gun to open up the sections to the shape i needed. 
-Drill your screw holes and counter sink the holes so that the pole wont interfere with the screws
-Then install them at the locations where each section belongs
I was not looking for the best looking but something that works and cheap. 

The heat gun can be used to shape the pvc to the shape you need. Once you achieve that shape stick it in water and it will cool and hold the shape. Bending the pvc could take some practice but its still cheaper.


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Jul 27, 2009)

PM sent

Jack


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks good man! I like all the DIY stuff on it.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you all for the complements. i'm on a budget so i have to do lots of things myself. Also this is my first shallow water skiff so didn't want to spend every penny on it but I am enjoying fishing and working on the gheenoe.


----------



## basfshr27 (Mar 31, 2011)

For your first skiff you are doing a hell of a great job! Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Next on the list of things to do is finish the nav lights. 
Second, I would like to build a platform in the back like the nmz. i plan to make it removable out of honeycomb and fiberglass to keep it real light. 
Third is to make a removable insulated live bait well.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Thinking about upgrading to a lt25. What would be a fair price for my highsider with everything as is posted in the pictures?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

If your including the boat, motor and trailer than I think starting at around 2k would be about right. Maybe a little less or a little more. Just really depends on the market in your area but thats just my opinion. The motor is really going to be the majority of the sale if it is included.


----------



## flicker12345 (Apr 10, 2011)

This site can be tempting...so many cool toys...Sounds like you are happy about your project. It sure looks cool. Good luck. How do you like the Gheenoe? I have been thinking about purchasing one...


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

So I borrowed my cousins 15hp 2 stroke yami. Swapped it out and took it for a test run. With two people and gear 22mph, one person and no gear 25 mph. I had to get myself a 15hp. I went thorough the parts books for the 9.9 and 15, compared every little detail to find out the only difference are the reed restrictor plates. I took the reed assy. and swapped them from the 15 to my 9.9. It worked like a champ with the same results. After getting home I order the reed assy. because they do not sell the plates alone. I wish I had done this before and with having a 15 now my next move is going to be a LT25.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

led Nav lights done


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice but hope those photos have been enhanced with photo shop. Those lights are BRIGHT! ;D


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

$1,800 
gheenoe highsider 15'4" with all the lights, battery, and switch panel $550
yamaha 9.9 with both 9.9 reed assy. and 15 reed assy. $950
trailer built for gheenoe $400

trolling motor and gps not included in sell but will sell gps for $400

located in pembroke pines 
call or text me for more info or pictures
(954)559-8750 

let the pictures do the talking









































electrical and wiring

































































all led lights with dimmer on interior lights

























grab bar

























bob's mini jack plate

































yamaha 

































trailer built for gheenoe 
new springs, bearings, seals, stainless steel buddy bearings


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

I sold this gheenoe a couple months ago but the new owner sent me pics 








strong arm back rest to support motor in the no motor zones








pc680 odyssey battery








sea deck on the benches


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Well you did all the hard work. All I had to do was tweak and add a few items to finish tricking out the boat for the owner. 

This little gheenoe is a trick NMZ project. Bob from Strongarm builds a slick backrest that supports the outboard while in the NMZ. Plus it's functional for the passenger. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

> Well you did all the hard work. All I had to do was tweak and add a few items to finish tricking out the boat for the owner.
> 
> This little gheenoe is a trick NMZ project. Bob from Strongarm builds a slick backrest that supports the outboard while in the NMZ. Plus it's functional for the passenger.
> 
> ...


Glad it went to you guys, i know it's in good hands and I'll get to go fish in it some day again.
How you like the trailer bunks?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Trailer bunks were a bit over engineered for the size and weight of the little boat, but work good.


----------

